
Show HN: A UI for headless Chrome, works like Browser, runs in Docker - slowenough
https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/dosyago/browsergapce
======
slowenough
This has been updated to now run on Docker.

For original discussion, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21561613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21561613)

